# Router Stand



## JOHNRICH (Aug 11, 2012)

I want to make a router stand like the one showed in the attached image. I think I can make the stand with wood but I have no idea on the type of spring to use to support my Makita 3601B router. :thank_you2:


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

While I am confident that you could make that from wood, you may find one used for a very reasonable price on eBay.

Try the online metal parts outlets. For instance, you might try this:

Metal Supermarkets - The Convenience Stores For Metal


----------



## shuja.shaher (Oct 18, 2014)

I just saw this. Did you attempt to make one? I think you should. It would be a great build


----------



## JOHNRICH (Aug 11, 2012)

I have discussed the attempt to make the router stand with the owner of a spring factory from China. He gave some suggestions on the types of spring to use and I did ordered a few pieces of spring of different dimension and strength from the factory. But they were either two weak or too strong to support the router. I am not working on this any more. I am working on a kitchen cabinet at home and could come back to this later. Thank you for your interest to my post.


----------

